# Seal or chocolate point?



## KittehLove (Feb 7, 2014)

Hello, I know my cat is a domestic breed, but I was curious if her markings are more of those of a seal point or a chocolate point?


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

wow what a beautiful kitty - I am not sure the answer but she is stunning!


----------



## KittehLove (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks!  Boy does she know it, too!


----------



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

I am just guessing here. I think she is a Chocolate. I had a Seal point Siamese for 17 years she is darker then that.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Look at her paw pads. If it's a darker gray/black, then probably seal. If more of a cinnamon or pink, then chocolate.


----------



## KittehLove (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## KittehLove (Feb 7, 2014)

Sorry I had to split the pics up, I am on an ipad and when I try to upload more than one it erases the one before.

Thank you for your help! When she was a kitten she was pure white with a little blue on her nose and then it spread. It was really, really cool! I wish it had stayed that color though.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

She is so so pretty!!


----------



## KittehLove (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks! My guess would be that he paw has more pink in it, indicating chocolate.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Have. No idea....I just wanted to see to see the piccy . GORGEOUS!


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

Franny, on the bottom, is a seal point. I think the difference is subjective, and unimportant


----------



## Shybail (Nov 1, 2013)

I say seal. Paw pads look dark to me and my seal himmy was lighter than that at seal. So is my current seal.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I would say Seal Point.....wow! and longhair to boot....you really lucked out. Beautiful kitty!


----------

